# Auto-Sleepers Update



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

Press Release 23rd February 2009

In these troubled times, good news is hard to find; particularly in the motor industry. Not so in the British motorhome manufacturing business, where Cotswold-based Auto-Sleepers Ltd are enjoying something of a renaissance.

Founded almost 50 years ago and long recognised as the benchmark for a quality-built product, Auto-Sleepers have seen their sales rise by almost 30% over the last few months. This remarkable figure has been backed by statistics from the recent 'National Boat, Caravan & Outdoor Show' held at the NEC Birmingham, where Auto-Sleepers' sales on last year were up a staggering 17%, whilst show attendances were down by around 12% on the previous year.

When asked about their recent resurgence, Auto-Sleepers' Chief Executive, Geoff Scott said, "In the current economic climate, European importers are suffering because of the strength of the Euro against Sterling, making their products expensive. In turn, this is offering the British manufacturer an opportunity to regain market share and we are thrilled to be enjoying increased sales at this difficult time".

With foreign holidays becoming more expensive because of the weak Pound, the British tourism industry could be in for a 'bumper' year.

<Ends>


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well it's nice to see some good news (even though there have been some redundancies at AS). It may well be that UK based manufacturers will be able to pick up more business, as the Euro based 'vans become more expensive for us.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Simon 
This is excellent news. 
We visited the show on the first day and the AS stand was very busy. Good to see they were buyers as well as lookers. Everyone we spoke to that was looking round were really impressed.

We are due to pick up our Broadway in early March and are getting quite excited about it. Though this will be our third AS it will be the first one that we have bought new.

Best Wishes to you all

Chris


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

It is indeed excellent news, and good to hear of a British manufacturing company doing well. I know protectionism isn't supposed to be a good thing, but in such dire times as these there has to be merit in supporting home-grown businesses (and jobs) wherever possible.

I think British-designed and built motorhomes can take on and in many case beat those from elsewhere so long as the quality is maintained.

It's also good to see Auto-Sleepers posting on here, even if this latest one is a bit of a commercial! Anyway, why not, they're in business to sell motorhomes.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> It's also good to see Auto-Sleepers posting on here, even if this latest one is a bit of a commercial! Anyway, why not, they're in business to sell motorhomes


Is this any different to Johns Cross Motorhomes - most of their postings are adverts for their goods and services.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Is this any different to Johns Cross Motorhomes - most of their postings are adverts for their goods and services.
> Chris


Hi Chris

 

This was in response to a number of requests from anxious members who had seen the rumours on here (and probably elsewhere) that A/S were going to the wall.

Like a good many such tales "from a reliable source!!" they proved to be just another wallow in the doom and gloom, so I'd like to thank Simon on behalf of all our members for giving us the official word. 

Especially since it is such a positive one. :wink:

Dave


----------

